# Little Rhom Chasing Stick



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

just a quick vid of my little guy chasing a stick..not the best quality taken from my iphone


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

agea said:


> just a quick vid of my little guy chasing a stick..not the best quality taken from my iphone


quick snap of the little guy


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

aggressive little guy!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what an aggressive rhomb lol
thats funny. thats the best use of a 'grabber' stick i ever saw


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

lil killer.


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

tnx everyone he is my third rhom and the smallest..cant wait to see what he will look like when he gets bigger..only pushing 3-4" but a mean little bugger..


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

couple of more better quality pics..


----------

